# I think I'll just become a stripper.



## Croc-O-Dile

They make good money. :haha:

I'm totally kidding, btw. I couldn't become a stripper even if I wanted to. I'm just frustrated.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

you can be my stripper ally ;)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Well you're already my best client :winkwink:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

i better be.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Of course, love!


----------



## Desi's_lost

least they get paid on a weekly basis! how i envy them.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Shit girl, they get paid every night! Like 100+ a night! 5 days a week, $100 a night, $500 a week, $2k a month?! I'd totally show my milk jugs for that.


----------



## 10.11.12

And that's the not-so-good strippers! the decent ones make more, plus tips!


----------



## Desi's_lost

:shock: Dude, sign me up. I wanna roll in that kinda cash.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Dude! I need to lose my morals and self worth quick. Mama needs a new house! :haha:


----------



## 10.11.12

No kidding. It's actually ridiculous plus pole dancing is quite the workout!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

who needs morals ?


----------



## 10.11.12

and um still single? 
money+men+workout+awesome pole dancing skills-morals=fantastic career


----------



## Desi's_lost

10.11.12 said:


> and um still single?
> money+men+workout+awesome pole dancing skills-morals=fantastic career

Sold!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

10.11.12 said:


> and um still single?
> money+men+workout+awesome pole dancing skills-morals=fantastic career

Fantastic career=new home=happy mummy! :thumbup:


----------



## sam_mumtobe

:rofl: :holly:


----------



## cammy

ha yeah, I could do with some good money now that OH is blowing all our money.

Too bad pregnancy was cruel to my body otherwise Id totally become a stripper lol NOT


----------



## ~RedLily~

It really is a great job :winkwink:


----------



## BrEeZeY

QuintinsMommy said:


> who needs morals ?

in my opinion strippers rnt the ones who lack morals its the men who go to strip clubs, those women have just smarted up and used what god gave them :haha:

hell Ally u could have a new house and it be paid for in less than a yr!:thumbup: (if it was only that easy)


----------



## rileybaby

escorting is meant to be good money too :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Truth be told I dont think the act of stripping/pole dancing is really all that bad. We were born without clothes so clearly dont need them to survive and the body is really a beautiful thing is theory. 
Now if you turn tricks on the side, do drugs, etc then yes, that is trashy but the stripping in itself doesnt make you a bad person.
That said, its still not a job for me but boy do I envy the money they pull it. lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you get no respect as a stripper tho,


----------



## AriannasMama

Desi's_lost said:


> least they get paid on a weekly basis! how i envy them.

If you work at Kohl's you get paid weekly ;) lol


----------



## Burchy314

This makes me want to be a stripper ;) lol I was actually just talking about this to one of my friends lol. For some reason I am the girl in my group of friends that everyone thought was going to become a stripper and a teen mom :dohh: They got half of it right so might as well become a stripper and make it all right :rofl: I would never actually become a stripper though, the men that go to strip clubs freak me out!! BUT I would love to learn how to pole dance lol. I am also VERY envious of the money they bring in lol. I need some of that money!


----------



## 10.11.12

Escorting isn't even necessarily sex and they can make $500+ a night.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I could also become a dominatrix. I get to cover my face, use a fake name, and get paid shit loads of money to beat the shit out of horny men. :thumbup:


----------



## JadeBaby75

You could always try online entertainment. My friend (true story) is subscribed to a website where women cook and clean in lingere (sp). I seriously considered it seems like a great way to make money. Lol.


----------



## Desi's_lost

You get no respect being unemployed either.


----------



## Desi's_lost

JadeBaby75 said:


> You could always try online entertainment. My friend (true story) is subscribed to a website where women cook and clean in lingere (sp). I seriously considered it seems like a great way to make money. Lol.

I would prolly fail at that judging by my sad attempt of making a video of myself cooking for a friends amusement..instead everything that could go wrong, went wrong. :haha:
ah well, he'll get a laugh out of it.


----------



## BrEeZeY

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I could also become a dominatrix. I get to cover my face, use a fake name, and get paid shit loads of money to beat the shit out of horny men. :thumbup:

this literally made me LOL i almost spit out my soda :rofl:


----------



## AirForceWife7

I think there was an episode of True Life where they profiled a dominatrix, and she actually made a butt load of money! I'm not gonna lie, I've thought about a job such as these but then I think of my daughter and I just don't think I could go through with it. x


----------



## ONoez2010

Omg my friend and I were talking about this in school today! Lol me too! I need the money xD 

I'm kidding too js ;)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I told my boyfriend tonight that I'm going to become a dominatrix and he laughed at me and said, "Hey Ron! Guess what! Ally's going to become a dominatrix. Should we get the guns now or later?" I guess that's a no. :blush: :haha: (Ron's my dad, btw)


----------



## Desi's_lost

Ally! Is your boyfriend who I think he is?


----------



## annawrigley

I would totally be an escort if you didn't have to have sex. Not joking! (I know you don't have to, but it's a bit dodgy)


----------



## _laura

Sex lines are good money. My mums mate does it when her kids are in bed in her pj's with a cuppa tea.
She knows all the tricks of the trade.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:haha: you must get some interesting calls on a sexline


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

We could just start our own innocent sex chain. Anna can be the escort (with no sex, of course), Laura can man the sexlines, Desi can round up all the strippers, and I can beat the shit out of men. Sounds like a great idea to me! :haha:

And yes Desi, it's him. :blush:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

the guy i think too?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

which guy??!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Okay, okay, cat's out of the bag. I was keeping it on the DL because both of us have exes that would go absolutely bonkers if they knew. In fact, she'll probably read this, and I'll probably end up getting a pretty nasty fb message. BUT, I don't really give a damn at the moment.

Spoiler
I went to NYCC with a friend of mine, Chris, who's been more like my best friend. Well, one thing led to another and over the weekend we got very...um..."close". By the end of the trip we'd done a complete 180. Desi will tell you, it was like you could actually see things falling into place. When we got home, we continued to see each other, and after talking about it for a while, making sure this is what we wanted, we decided to just give it a go. :thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm happy for you Ally :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Ahh im so happy for you Ally ^^ Its a real good thing he made it to NYCC :haha:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Dude, I know! I never would have realized how amazing he is if I hadn't been locked up in a room with him all weekend :haha:

Totally sappy, but the way he looks at me. God, I can't even explain it. It's like I'm the greatest thing he's ever seen. Like it actually makes me blush. :blush: haha I feel so dumb saying that, but I don't even know how else to describe it. For once I don't feel unworthy.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe thats so cute!


----------



## Burchy314

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Dude, I know! I never would have realized how amazing he is if I hadn't been locked up in a room with him all weekend :haha:
> 
> Totally sappy, but the way he looks at me. God, I can't even explain it. It's like I'm the greatest thing he's ever seen. Like it actually makes me blush. :blush: haha I feel so dumb saying that, but I don't even know how else to describe it. For once I don't feel unworthy.

Omg Ally I am so happy for you! And I know exactly what you are talking about. The way my OH looks at me makes me melt lol :blush:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wahh! no one looks at me like that :cry: :haha:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

QuintinsMommy said:


> wahh! no one looks at me like that :cry: :haha:

I look and you like that :winkwink:


----------



## BrEeZeY

awh thats awesome ally! its like an amazing feeling when things are "meant" to be and fall into place! <3 so glad ur happy!

i look at u like that Rome ;)


----------



## sarah0108

If i had the figure id actually be a pole dancer. No word of a lie :winkwink:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

sarah0108 said:


> If i had the figure id actually be a pole dancer. No word of a lie :winkwink:

Shut up, you're gorgeous! :hugs:
You could make even more money if you marketed yourself as a MILF. :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Haha true!

Blonde, big boobed MILF :winkwink: gonna be raking it in!


----------

